# any of these catch your eye? :)



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

seeming the other betta i had my eye on had ripped fins i was just looking around to see if any other better bettas out there and local breeder just had new shipment in.

do any of these catch your eye?

http://www.siamesefighters.co.uk/stockshop.php

i quite like number 62?

as im new to bettas any opinions appreciated


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

62 is a great looking fish, but aren't most of those?;-) If I had my choice, number 8 would be mine.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I quite like 39, 42, 23 and 49. It depends what you are looking for.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

yea hes gorgeous but already sold unfortunately!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

just one that stands out, i like a few there and really really really cannot decide!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

39 and 41 I lot a lot!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

#64 for me. She would fit right in with my sorority.


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

i like 42, 38, and 23.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmm so at the mo i think it is out of 39, 41 and 62 and this one in vid (second betta with damaged tail)...


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

vid did not work :/


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

how about now?
if you pause it on 29 seconds ish you will see tail


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

working now. wow! are they both chewing on their tails? I would plant your tank like crazy and give them stuff to do. You have the room, just go for it!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

that video is at the lfs lol

the first betta in vid was sold and other one is the one for sale i have put on hold, was collectin next week but dont know if i want a damaged betta for my first one?

do you think its him biting his tail or fin rot? he had recently arrived at the lfs a few days before i saw him


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

LouCB said:


> that video is at the lfs lol
> 
> the first betta in vid was sold and other one is the one for sale i have put on hold, was collectin next week but dont know if i want a damaged betta for my first one?
> 
> do you think its him biting his tail or fin rot? he had recently arrived at the lfs a few days before i saw him


Def tail biting. They look bored. If I was to pic one it would be the one on the right, HM?

If you get him I would make sure to give him a lot to do. I would also not pay full price and try to talk him down since he is damaged.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

I like males 13, 15, 36, 49, 63
females 12, 25
Theyre all beautiful tho


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

36, 49 & 63 would be home with me right now if I could pick them up!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

15 red /gold dragon crowntail £19.99

He is pretty!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Def tail biting. They look bored. If I was to pic one it would be the one on the right, HM?
> 
> If you get him I would make sure to give him a lot to do. I would also not pay full price and try to talk him down since he is damaged.


one on the right was already sold. only the one with damaged tail left for sale  i do think he is pretty colours with the white body but not sure if i should have him. oooooooooooo i hate decisions!

would his tail grow back to what it used to be like? would it take weeks or months?

which you prefer out of nuber 62 and one in vid?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

I like 34 and 62.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

My vt demon took off half his tail trying to get some blood worms... its growing back but its taken him at least 3 months


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmm now im tryin to decide out of 15, 62 and video one!

wish i could have all 3! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I really love 12, 15, 39, 42, 45 (she'd look great in my sorority), 53, and 59.

But the one that really stands out is 32. She's got such a great vibrant colour! It matches up identically with a male that I have.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

so many lovelies!
13 (he reminds me of a strain that is no longer being breed, oh faith!), 18, i38 or 62
not that I can afford any more than one!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

LouCB said:


> one on the right was already sold. only the one with damaged tail left for sale  i do think he is pretty colours with the white body but not sure if i should have him. oooooooooooo i hate decisions!
> 
> would his tail grow back to what it used to be like? would it take weeks or months?
> 
> ...


His tail will never grow out to be the same sadly. And sometimes tail biters will always be tail biters. Its like smoking addiction, but with fish. Things could change when he is with you or the might not change at all. The choice is yours. You know there will always be more bettas another day;-)


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Girls: 20, 27, 29, 32, 61, 
Boys: 36, 40, 41 (GORGEOUS), 63.

I'm a sucker for girls right now, wanna add one to the sorority.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Just seen 18 is available, he was sold....

18 or 62?


----------

